# Older Riken



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Drooler said:


> I have a lead on buying an older Riken, 20 years old, does anyone have any experience with these? Dimished tubes and Military valves? Thoughts on these boats? I am just looking for an older boat for easy smooth floats and maybe a cargo boat for something a little bigger? Thoughts and comments appreciated?


I wouldn't pay more than $600-800 for a bucket boat. If it holds air and doesn't look like it's facing an imminent blowout, a self-bailer should be worth at least $1k.

If you get a season or two of use out of it and decide to sell it, can you sell it for $200-300 less than you paid for it? If so, get it and get on the water. Our MT rivers are finally dropping into really nice runnable levels. Get out there!


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 1986 Riken River Rider 15 and it is still going. It was rolled most of its life and treated with baby powder when stored before 303 was around. The top part of the tubes on the bow is fading a bit but thats the only issue. I got it for about 700 5 years ago and could probably sell it for 500 to 700 now. It has no leaks one patch and the valves are all fine. Before I had a trailer I would bring it home inflate it wash it real good with the hose and roll it even if I was going back out in a week. Riken are pretty bomb mine is 26 years old... if you care for it the boat should last a while.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

riken made great,bulletproof hypalon boats so the choice to buy it or not would be more on it's condition. 20 year old hypalon can be nearly flawless if reasonably taken care of.... or shot.... or someplace in between. just depends on the life and care it had. give it the soapy water test, look at the seams,d-rings,test the valves, patches,ect. if it's online then grill them on every detail,get lots of photos and don't take any shit or lay down if it's not as described when it shows. and make that known and clear before the sale to help keep them honest. no need to be a dick, just firm. if they don't answer your questions to your liking or offer the photos you want, get a little vague in language on how long it holds air then walk away. not worth the risk of getting someone's problem boat.

military valves are fine and durable. the weakness in the design is not to over-tighten them as that can break them. just snug is fine.

diminishing tubes are cool. good for extra room inside for gear,ect. not something to worry about, i'd call it a plus really.

my first raft was a riken,btw. good stuff, no doubt.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I ADORE my old Riken. They are heavy, but many models were made with double layer hypalon, making them bombPROOF. There is a reason most of the Poudre outfitters were using them when they still made boats. I'd buy another old Riken if I had the need.


----------

